# What kind of runtime are you guys getting with the millermods arc



## Blue72 (Sep 25, 2007)

I would love to know what kind of run times you guys are getting in high power.


----------



## THE_dAY (Sep 29, 2007)

i've done runtime tests with energizer lithium and have eyeballed the brightness with help of an LOD-CE for reference.

mine is .75 high and i get a runtime of ~50min of constant on and ~70 min. total runttime of intermittent use. 
(intermittent: 5min ON, then 2-3min. OFF, repeat)

low is .50mA and i get 4.5 hours.

for high level, this is to ~50%, there is also a little more time left with lower level light.


----------



## MillerMods (Nov 18, 2008)

The 1.5V primary lithium batteries drop there voltage under 1C load faster and more so than NIMH cells under 1C loads. A high capacity NIMH AAA (Sanyo 900 or 1000 mAh) cell will give better results (ie. flatter, longer runtime). I used to believe that the Energizer cells were better but learned later how much the voltage drops under load.


----------

